# Tunnels under cemeteries?



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Technically that's just another tunnel. Riga City is going to build one - there is necessity to build road - and it was decided that historical 18th century cemetery will not be destroyed. Having estacades over it was not acceptable as well. Thus there was selected to build a tunnel.
But we expect to have other set of problems - for people this idea might seem very weird - to have cars running UNDER the deceased ones. This might rise protests against this road project.

Have you heard about urban (or may be outside cities) tunnels under cemeteries?


----------



## matthewcs (Dec 1, 2005)

I haven't heard of it before. Most of the time, the boxes are just moved. It all seems rather odd to me, but o well.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

The problem here is - the boxes can't be moved. This is historical monument - 18th century cemetery with lots of art monuments, it looks like a beautiful park.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Cementaries are always the problem. Old ones have been built at low urbanized areas, but now they're in city centres. Moving it would also provide protests. I think that cementaries should be located far far away from cities. Problem with road tunnel it's it depth. If road wolud be just 10 meters under the bodies it would be a problem, but if it will be for ex 100m under the bodies, than psychological distance would be further too. For eg. I think that one of the biggest tunnels, which are deep inside the mountains runs under some cementaries, but the distance beetween road and cementary is big so noone sees problem there.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

How do they move the coffins? woudln't the older one's decompose into the ground by then? or does the lack of oxygen prevent the coffins and corpses from decay?


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

It really is not that uncommon. We have several rail tunnels under cemeteries.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks, @GVNY. Will investigate Washington and other US metropolies a bit.
Otherwise I was afraid that Riga will be the first and public will protest very much with argument "Nobody else does it". I happen to be project manager for this.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

how long would this tunnel be? how deep could you go? can you like a google map of the area.. im just interested in this one


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Won't be long - maximum 800 m, it can't be deep either - because the area basically is flat.
When I will start working with this project I will find out how much I can show of it to public, sorry.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Would be scary to drive through that tunnel...


----------

